# radiant foil attic insulation (e-shield type products)



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You can! Welcome to the forum! That's why we are here, and you too, I hope!

Hope you are in FL. And have insufficient insulation attic R-values for your location to warrant radiant. 

Gary


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

YOU can do it far cheaper, provided that you are located in a climate that will benefit from 
it.


----------

